# Halo Custom Guitars quartertone Octavia 10 string for Kevin Sherwood



## ixlramp (Dec 4, 2012)

30" tuned F# B E A D G C F A D from F# a fourth below 5 string bass B.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about the headstock. 

But that is awesome!


----------



## silentrage (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like some kind of giant mutant invertebrate. In other words, very nice!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 4, 2012)

Because if you're going to double the number of strings, you have to double the number of frets to balance the equation. It's simple math.

...what?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Dec 4, 2012)

Microtonal frets FTW


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 4, 2012)

celticelk said:


> Because if you're going to double the number of strings, you have to double the number of frets to balance the equation. It's simple math.
> 
> ...what?



its not a standard guitar, its a quartertone


----------



## Nile (Dec 4, 2012)

No.


----------



## AliceLG (Dec 4, 2012)

Badass guitar is badass &#8230;.but that headstock looks like an afterthought, "I thought you said 8 strings! It's alright, I can make it work"


----------



## celticelk (Dec 4, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> its not a standard guitar, its a quartertone



Yes, I got that. I'll try to make my joke face a little louder next time.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it's awesome and is a quartertone 24 notes in a octave?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't understand why Halo would make a microtonal guitar, because they sound terrible. Everybody knows you can sound terrible with a standard Halo.


----------



## Jarabowa (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## silentrage (Dec 4, 2012)

I can sound terrible on any guitar, microtone or megatone.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't like the graphics but love everything else .. as i am obsessed with alien extreme metal and spiky designs .. of course i would prefer the whole fretboard in 24ET.


Dan_Vacant said:


> is a quartertone 24 notes in a octave?


Yep, 24EDO / 24ET / 24 Tone Equal Temperament = 24 equal steps of pitch per octave.
EDIT much reposted but some 24EDO metal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXaIwvXa3SI
Shameless plug i have a thread about 24EDO here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/161530-retune-play-quartertone-scales-microtonal-beginners-guide.html


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2012)

I like that way more than I should.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 4, 2012)

Do i see scallop?


----------



## celticelk (Dec 4, 2012)

...is it just me, or is it only quarter tone on the first 7 frets?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 4, 2012)

At least it looks like they intonated this one... they ARE getting better


----------



## crg123 (Dec 4, 2012)

googled Kevin Sherwood and this came up lolll 






Also apparently Halo is having a 500 dollar off a custom order sale:

http://www.haloguitars.com/store/Halo-Custom-Shop/


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 4, 2012)

Balance issue?


----------



## Cremated (Dec 4, 2012)

Wtf is up with the two tuners so high on the headstock? And it does look scalloped...


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 5, 2012)

Xiphos68 said:


> Not sure how I feel about the headstock.



Which end is the headstock? The really big end? 
Or the end with the pickups?

:rimshot:


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 5, 2012)

Hollowway is back! 

I like the blood.


----------



## mphsc (Dec 5, 2012)

that body style looks better with more strings.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 5, 2012)

mphsc said:


> that body style looks better with more strings.



Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## XEN (Dec 5, 2012)

mphsc said:


> that body style looks better with more strings.


Well, it was designed for 8+


----------



## mphsc (Dec 5, 2012)

^ I've seen it with less, = .


----------



## Al NiCotin (Dec 5, 2012)

If it was a crime scene the head would have been an evidence

_(or may be Jack White borrowed it the time for a show?)_


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2012)

Hollowway said:


> Which end is the headstock? The really big end?
> Or the end with the pickups?
> 
> :rimshot:



Honestly, it does create that illusion. The huge headstock coupled with the smaller frets at the nut end leads my eye to think it's the body every time I look


----------

